# Delton C-16 "Colorado & Southern" tender shell ?



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Wed, March 10, 2010

Hi there:

Would anyone know where I could obtain a Delton C-16 "Colorado & Southern" lettered tender shell ?











Norman


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

The new "Delton Classics" C-16 lettered for the C&S has the numeral 32 on the tender. What I did was to paint the tender flat black and add dry transfer lettering.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe a little hard to find. AC does not carry many parts. Best to do as Steve mentioned is paint and re letter your self. Later RJD


----------

